

The Synthesis of Imagination: Rony Abovitz and Magic Leap at TEDxSarasota - MichaelAO
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8J5BWL8oJY#t=34

======
MichaelAO
Disclaimer: This is probably the weirdest TED 'talk' I've ever seen and you
won't learn anything about Magic Leap. It does speak to the type of person the
CEO is though and what that might mean for the company. In my book, his
weirdness is a good sign.

~~~
alexirobbins
This might be the perfect antithesis of the Steve Jobs keynote. I hope they do
some sort of an onstage reveal – and refine their process. This was as bad as
it was awesome.

